# Chocolate & Tan x Black & Tan



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I got this little lady off a back to back breeder on Saturday, so she was still in with her last litter, aswell as the male and another female.

She popped yesterday sometime between 8am - 6pm while I was at college, I am retireing her after this litter as she has gone through to much stress in her past being pregnant and feeding a litter at the same time. Poor girl.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't really know (much) about mice breeders but I know a lot of cavy breeders breed sows back to back, I think it's alright for 2 possibly 3 litters but they really do need a break between nursing weaning and feeding poor things :?

I just LOVE tans and before I saw photos of himi mice was seriously thinking of pursuing them - look forward to pictures


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Well they are 4 days old and have sexed them and half and half 5 boys 5 girls good litter I thinks 

But I will cull all the bucks off as I have no room at the moment for them with all the bucks I got at the weekend, when I find another way of culling them down.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

just check no one wants the bucks first I managed to find a home for my single black/tan buck they're still fairly sought after - but you probably already know that.

still would LOVE to see pictures


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

i have black tan bucks from show lines coming out of my ears if anyone knows of someone who wants one.....!


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

That was silly of that breeder keeping her in with a male aswell as her last litter honestly some people. Good idea retiring her after this litter. When we bred hamsters we only used to breed max 2 litters in a lifetime if that.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

When they have some fur on I will get more pictures but here are some from yesterday.

Girls









Boys









All Lined Up


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

These are VERY cute!! *jealous!!* :mrgreen:


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Bless they are so cute and congrats on the new arrivals.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Before I cull them down tomorrow does anyonewant any Chocolate & Tan or Black & Tan Bucks.


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Hehe, look at those fat sausages! *eats*


----------

